# Rechnen mit mehreren Kommastellen



## wiesel85 (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich es machen das VB mit min. 2 kommastellen rechnet und anzeigt im moment macht er immer nur eine.

Vielen Dank im vorrauß!
Micha


----------



## Shakie (25. Februar 2005)

Vb rechnet immer mit so vielen Kommastellen, wie sich halt bei einer Zahl ergeben. Wenn eine Zahl mit *genau* 2. Kommastellen angezeigt werden soll, kann die Format-Funktion verwendet werden:
	
	
	



```
Ergebnis=format$(Zahl,"0.00")
```
 
_Edit:_ Du kannst auch noch #-Zeichen als "Format" eingeben, wenn keine Zeichen abgeschnittet werden sollen, wenn die Zahl mehr als 2 Zahlen hat:
	
	
	



```
Ergebnis=format$(Zahl,"0.00######")
```


----------

